# Some "small" Goliaths we caught over the weeknd!LOL



## Madsnooker (Aug 3, 2015)

Bandersnatch and I took our boys and went down to Boca Grande for our annual "Hunt for big Fish" trip and the Goliaths didn't disappoint!!!

We guessed the biggest one at over 400#s based on weight formula. He was around 6' long. We caught 11 over three days. Got flat out whipped by many more.

We had 2 go pro's and will be putting together a great video I will post once finished. Until then, just some pics. These are the 3 largest ones we caught.

In case you are wondering, we catch them on catfish as you can see in one of the pics. We always laugh when people watch us catch saltwater catfish near the marinas, and see us put them in the livewell!

I'm the one driving the boat and my son is on my right.


----------



## mike1225 (Aug 3, 2015)

Awesome trip! I wish my back was still strong. I would like to try one of them Jokers. I have to stick with the Sails & Dolphin.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm sure they would have a hard time distinguishing if your son was to your right or left   

Advil is helping my back recover.      Great trip, Snook.   Remember, what is said in anger in the heat of the moment at Boca Grande Pass, stays at Boca Grande pass!


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 3, 2015)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> I'm sure they would have a hard time distinguishing if your son was to your right or left
> 
> Advil is helping my back recover.      Great trip, Snook.   Remember, what is said in anger in the heat of the moment at Boca Grande Pass, stays at Boca Grande pass!



I guess I didn't realize how old you look in that pic!


LOL!!! Mayhem usually brings out the best in people!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 4, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2015)

Wow... cool pics and neat fish.


----------

